# Direct Mail and Postcards Effectiveness



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I was looking around for some other stats and I found this cool post in Google Answers. It contains a lot of good information on direct mail marketing, offline marketing sending out postcards to customers, etc:

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=719065


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

On mailing if you get at least a 5% response that is considered good.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

5% would be mad good. I havent gotten that kind of responce when ive done direct mail. Id say even 2% is good, and I usually go in hoping to get a 1% leads. I recently did a direct mail for another business. I sent out 225, mailers, and got one buyer. We made our money back....It was a success.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I recently did a direct mail for another business. I sent out 225, mailers, and got one buyer. We made our money back....It was a success


Any recommendations for direct mail companies or finding mailing addresses of prospects?


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

You know what would be way more cheaper and you would get alot more exposure and product awareness, put an ad out in your local newspapers. The major newspaper here in San Diego the Union Tribune has a circulation of a Million plus every sunday. There are also college newspapers, pennysavers and those free weekly shoppers that you can pick up at 7 Eleven, Am Pm, liquer stores, albertsons almost everywhere and they distribute tens of thousands of those every week. The weekly shopper newspapers in San Diego only cost only $10 to submit a 25 word ad line. If you can write an effective ad then there you are, your website domain in print in a couple of thosand households ready to generate sales. Just think about it how many of you have newspapers just lying around that you picked days ago and read through them a couple of times before you get rid of them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The weekly shopper newspapers in San Diego only cost only $10 to submit a 25 word ad line. If you can write an effective ad then there you are, your website domain in print in a couple of thosand households ready to generate sales. Just think about it how many of you have newspapers just lying around that you picked days ago and read through them a couple of times before you get rid of them.


I think that might work well for a local business or if you feel your target customers are reading the pennysaver.

For some t-shirt brands and websites, an ad in the San Diego classifieds or pennysaver would be a waste of money.

I don't read any of those type papers (or the classifieds), but I'm sure there is a perfect demographic that does (like maybe t-shirts related a the local community)?


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I think that might work well for a local business or if you feel your target customers are reading the pennysaver.
> 
> For some t-shirt brands and websites, an ad in the San Diego classifieds or pennysaver would be a waste of money.
> 
> I don't read any of those type papers (or the classifieds), but I'm sure there is a perfect demographic that does (like maybe t-shirts related a the local community)?


Well my target customers are everyone and i do think some of them read the pennsaver and newspapers. Ads in newpapers will work for local and nationwide businesses not every business in the newspaper is located in the state it is cirulated in. There are many businesses that advertise in newspapers that are located in different states. You can submit an ad anywhere. There are businesses out there that can put your ad in every newspaper in the united states if you wanted to. http://www.nationwideadvertising.com/

A waste of money is sending out 225 mailers and getting one buyer. How much did that cost anyway, $.45 a mailer= $101.25 to get one buyer. 


Well Rodney you are the only person that i've ever met that doesn't read the classifieds, congratulations.

when you advertise in newspapers you are gauranteed to hit a couple of hundred demographics either locally or nationwide.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't read the classifieds unless I'm looking for something used to buy. I got a good deal on a computer last year (100 with 17" monitor)! But if I'm not looking for something specific, I never look at it. Haven't once yet this year and it's June. 

I also consider myself an avid reader. I'll read almost anything! I read the local paper almost daily, but not the classifieds!



Muncheys said:


> A waste of money is sending out 225 mailers and getting one buyer. How much did that cost anyway, $.45 a mailer= $101.25 to get one buyer.


I think he said it was for another business. Depending on what was being sold, he could have very easily made his money back from that mailing, and also get future sales, that originated with that mailing.

I for one would definitely not be motivated to go to a website to buy a shirt because there was an ad for it in the local newspaper, and I can't imagine that exposing thousands of people to a black and white text ad for shirts in a newspaper would get much of a response.

With a mailing you control everything. Colors, layout, all the info you want to put on it. And not everybody's target market is everybody. Most people have a niche, a specific group that buys their type of product. With a mailing, those specific people can be targeted.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> A waste of money is sending out 225 mailers and getting one buyer. How much did that cost anyway, $.45 a mailer= $101.25 to get one buyer.


Well, actually they cost us like .54 each. The product I am selling is a high ticket item. that is why it was successfull. It is also a new invention, so getting any response right out of the gate was exciting. I dont want to get into it too much, since this forum is supposed to be about t-shirts.



> Any recommendations for direct mail companies or finding mailing addresses of prospects?


We found potential customers in the phone book, but what we where doing is different from what you guys are talking about.

I general, I think that direct mail is successfull for companies that sell expensive items. It could work, I think if you are a screen printer trying to sell team uniforms, or printed shirts to schools. I wouldnt waste my money, if you are selling $15 t-shirts though. You will probably be dissapointed. With direct mail, if you want to see any responce, you have to send out alot. If you send out less than 100, there is a good chance that you will got 0% responce, which can be discouraging.



> You know what would be way more cheaper and you would get alot more exposure and product awareness, put an ad out in your local newspapers. The major newspaper here in San Diego the Union Tribune has a circulation of a Million plus every sunday. There are also pennysavers and those free weekly shoppers that you can pick up at 7 Eleven, Am Pm, liquer stores, albertsons almost everywhere and they distribute tens of thousands of those every week. The weekly shopper newspapers in San Diego only cost only $10 to submit a 25 word ad line. If you can write an effective ad then there you are, your website domain in print in a couple of thosand households ready to generate sales. Just think about it how many of you have newspapers just lying around that you picked days ago and read through them a couple of times before you get rid of them.


The reason that those ads are cheap is becuase they give you no exposure. My guess is that that ad would yield almost no result. Theres a reason that its that cheap.


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

No results no exposure what is being in a couple of thousand or million newspapers, Out of all those people someone will see your ad wether it is a text ad or full color display ad.

Here is the type of exposure you can get from a little newspaper and it has epanded onto the internet. This is just one of the many articles that you can find online about marketing t-shirts in newspapers.

The owner of the t-shirt line has his own little niche so newspaper advertising could work if you are targeting one target market or everybody like me.

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,595093852,00.html

Here is some quick quotes from the article 

"He and his partner in Nevada have taken 15 orders since the ads began running, and they have sold more than 100 shirts in two months."

"I couldn't have asked for better advertising. Everybody will know about us now, and I get my money back."


.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I see what you're saying. But think about how many people had to see the ad in the different papers that he took ads out in, and he got 15 orders since the ads starting running. And there's no way to know if those orders were a result of the ads, especially since he was obviously already getting plenty of sales from some other means of marketing.

You are right about one thing, all those people will see your ad, but how likely are they to go to your website, because they saw your ad. And even if they go, how likely are they to buy. Those are the questions.

You would be marketing your shirts across many demographics, and many of which have absolutely no interest in your ad. Direct mailings are just that: DIRECT. You get to pick your demographic, people you *know* are interested in your type of products and send them much more than what they could ever see in a newspaper ad.

Also, looking at the nationwide advertising link you reference earlier, for the money, direct mail would get a better response than advertising in those publications.

If you want something more than a simple text ad, the rates start to get high very quickly! And simple text ads about your site with the url, just isn't going to get much response in a free circular.


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, right. look in any newspaper there are many ads with websites addresses everywhere and you will see many of the same ads running week after week even for a couple of months. 

So what you are saying is that these people in newspapers advertising a product or service don't get any hits to their websites. Then why would they spend the money or even disclose their website addresses. 

The bottom line is that you can have the best product in the world but if nobody knows it exist then it dosen't really matter.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I completely agree with the last part. But is spending hundreds of dollars on some black and white text ads in newspapers the best way to get people to buy your shirts? Or even thousands on full color ads. Is that the best way.

I'm only saying that compared to a direct mail compaign, where you can target who sees it, and control layout, color, ect., dollar for dollar, you will get a better response.

Maybe I should have clarified the last part of my previous post. A simple text ad in a free circular won't get much response of people going to a site to buy t-shirts.

But what are they advertising? Services or products? If products, what kind? T-shirts? Is the only way to get their product online, or is their website just another outlet for their company?

The type of company that's advertising in a newspaper makes a huge difference. We are talking specifically about t-shirts.

Are you talking about newspapers that are free, such as the ones you referenced, or the ones customers must pay for? That is completely different also.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

A T-Shirt is a VISUAL object. I don't want to READ what a shirt looks like... Please expand on ideas for a mailing. If I was to run an ad, it would have to be 1. affordable and 2. include a visual of a shirt. Thoughts on running ads like this?


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

Your a t-shirt person, if you were to stumble across this ad in print you're telling me you wouldn't take a look.
*
ATTENTION* The Worlds Greatest T-Shirts In The World Are Now Available. Quantities Are Limited Get One Before It's To Late. Go To *example.com*

.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Muncheys said:


> Well Rodney you are the only person that i've ever met that doesn't read the classifieds, congratulations.


What, do you know, like, no people at all? This is just absurd.

On the flipside, I don't know _anybody_ who still reads the classifieds.


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

Congratulations, to you also.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

People usually only read the classifieds if there looking for something specific...like a car, or a house or something. I have never read the classifieds.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Muncheys said:


> Your a t-shirt person, if you were to stumble across this ad in print you're telling me you wouldn't take a look.
> *
> ATTENTION* The Worlds Greatest T-Shirts In The World Are Now Available. Quantities Are Limited Get One Before It's To Late. Go To muncheys.com


I can honestly say that wouldn't even pique my interest for a moment.

"World's Greatest" is tired and uncreative - it doesn't inspire confidence that the product will be any better. The grammatical errors are highly off putting (I expect a 25 word ad to be perfect - it's not hard), the repetition is a serious waste of limited space, and the only way I'd have of knowing what I was in for is the name (Muncheys) which, while not bad, doesn't tell me anything or attract me.

Nor could I do _that_ much better, because text isn't a great medium for this.

Off the top of my head, the only things I can think of that would attract me are 1) A big sale (if you're doing that, yes it will probably work), or 2) Known names - for example "New Banksy designs available!" &etc.

An ad needs to offer more than just "there's a t-shirt site here" - it needs something out of the ordinary to make me think I may want to buy from them.

A banner ad is just a click away, so you might as well click it and find out - but a print ad means memorising the url (or keeping the ad aside), remembering to check when you get to a computer, and then specifically choosing a time to go and look at the site. The customer needs to be motivated to want to do that.



Muncheys said:


> Congratulations, to you also.


Thanks! Is there a prize involved?


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, for visting my site. Your prize is another -Congratulations!-


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Let's keep it civil folks 

The topic was about sending direct mail campaigns (if you check out the Google Answers link in the original post, there's a lot of great information there).

I think effective advertising is about targeting your market as much as possible. A classified ad "might" work because of the shotgun approach, but I think there are better ways to spend ad dollars. That's just my opinion.

However, my original foray into selling t-shirts online was started by me spending WAY too much money on a classified ad in a Major national magazine (Rolling Stone). The results were less than dismal.

There is a certain demographic that reads newspapers and there are certain businesses that have budgets to keep running ads that aren't "direct response" ads. Some businesses run ads for months on end in a paper or magazine because they feel it gives them branding exposure.

That's different than what I was getting at with this thread (direct response marketing).


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

Agreed, I should have started a different thread on newspaper advertising.

Peace


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Muncheys said:


> Your a t-shirt person, if you were to stumble across this ad in print you're telling me you wouldn't take a look.
> *
> ATTENTION* The Worlds Greatest T-Shirts In The World Are Now Available. Quantities Are Limited Get One Before It's To Late. Go To *example.com*
> 
> .


Uh...NO. I really would not.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Ohhhh, nice article Rodney. I've been looking for a source like this for a while.


----------



## Travis Gore (Mar 31, 2010)

If you are going to direct mail you can buy response lists. It will be a lot more effective then getting numbers out of the phone book.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

everyone likes pizza- but I'm not going to a website to look at pictures-or order there. I used postcards for other businesses and it worked. I used the paper and spent 3x as much and never got a call. I'm am now going to use postcard to market my tshirt line- but with a twist I am not reavealing till I see if it works. Keep everyone posted%%%*
Greg


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Direct mail from my experience has an average return of 1-5%.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I've sent out a couple hundred postcards specifically to local landscapers, cleaning services, construction companies, auto repair shops and restaurants. Not one has garnered a call or an email. I figure I should have gotten one or two calls out of it, as narrowly targeted as the mailings were to businesses that often buy t-shirts. I pulled the names out of the business section of the newspaper listing "new businesses" which is actually any business receiving or renewing a business license.
I've had better luck getting phone calls from Craigslist and Google Adwords.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess what everyone here is failing to mention is the content of the postcard. the image and message determines if someone is going to throw it in trash- or read it. then if they read it- go to the website. then if thats appealing- order a shirt. any one of these links can be weak and stop a purchase. its not just the postcard thats not working.
after joing this site and looking at many of the websites from other people on t-shirt forums, I was suprised how bad and sloppy looking most of their sited were. Im suprised if they sold one t-shirt.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's the front of the postcard I sent out. The back had an offer of 15% off any job when the postcard was redeemed, plus a photo of vehicle signage and yard signs.
[media]http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w110/pitmangraphics/PitmanGraphicsPC.jpg[/media]


----------



## eric55 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have done postcards for a number of companies in my local area. Everyone of my customers said that the return they got more than paid for the postcards. The postcards I made were outsourced to a professional printer. I laid out the photos on the front and in some cases did the photography. The company logo was prominently displayed on the front. The postcards were 4.25 X 6 inches and a good solid stock. They looked like the ones you buy on vacations. The owner would tell me what they wanted to say on the back and I edited for brevity. They weren't cheap to produce, because I wasn't willing to give away my skills. All of my customers said that they not only recouped the cost, but that the cards made them money. One of the companies I worked with was in the t shirt business.

From my perspective a well thoughtout, well designed and well made postcard will always bring winning results.

Unfortunately, I couldn't find enough business for just postcards.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

i just sent out 1000 postcards last week. guess how many buyers? zero. how many hits on my website? zero. I called the company several times that sent the cards (saturation mailing) and they said it was a federal offense if the carriers threw them in the trash- but I cant believe they were really delivered.
I am going to actually go to the routes where they were sent to see if they were delivered- i cant trust people anymore...and i have another 1000 i got printed just waiting on my desk. (cost me $255 to send them) - to see the card- go to website- www.mauibred.com contest page.


----------



## greenmonster71 (Jul 25, 2010)

i read the classifieds all the time, its always interesting to see what people have, or waht services or products are for sale in the classifieds, a bunch of people do, probably not your main target demographic that is looking to buy t shirts, which in my opinion would be small business or organizations or people associated with events, but people who buy t shirts is such a wide target anybody could want to get some tshirts made for anything. i myself will try the direct mail campaign, because i want to actually directly target people and call them out by name/business/service, etc. but i would definitely put a feeler out in the paper in the classifieds, like any ad, you just have to effectively market, by putting in the right things, my ad might say something like:

you like t shirts? got a sweet idea? let us make them for you!
very affordable. free quotes! 

"business name and phone number"


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Part of the reason why newspapers are doing poorly these days is that so much of the classified advertising has gone on-line. Craig's List does the same as newspaper classified for free _and_ it's searchable.

As for Direct Mail, responses of 1-5% have been quoted by other posters. Having worked for companies that used to do Direct Mail, these are fairly good results. If something go a response rate of over 10% then that was something to celebrate and this was using targeted lists with high quality mailings. It's still a case of having to send a load of post out to get a small amount of results back.


----------



## eric55 (Oct 24, 2009)

Before you have them send out the other 1000 cards, make sure that your mailing address is on about two or three of the cards. That way you should know if the postal employees are delivering your postcards. The list people salt the names to find out if you try to use them more than once, so do your own salting.
Who were you targeting? The general public or those that may buy many shirts for a store? I looked at the face of the card, but I couldn't see the back. Did you make them an "offer they couldn't refuse"? If you would like to contact me directly to talk about your postcards please feel free. I wish you well on your next mailing.


----------



## MaG Silk (May 13, 2009)

My partners and I have been talking about this topic this week. One wants to make flyers and run around delivering them at night. The other wants to make post cards and distribute them to individuals and stores, and I don't like either idea. 

I lean more towards using social media tools, craigs list, or direct phone calls and emails. Not sure what is going to be more effective, but i'm not excited to spend hard cash and get back little to no results.


----------



## OriginalShortees (Jul 27, 2010)

I have used Modern Postcard for other businesses and they were easy to work with.

Now for my word of caution. Yes expect a 1-2% return on a successful direct mail campaign. The quality of your list is key. There are many ways to specify who is in your mailing list and you really need to spend some time figuring out the right combination of factors. Its not as easy as just buying a list in a certain area. You can break it down by income, education, family size and a large number of other lifestyle factors.

In the end its a number's game. If you are expecting a solid return on one mailing you are making a mistake and should save your money. While once in a while someone has major success usually campaigns work because there is a large investment and leads receive multiple mailers over an extended period of time. Think of how regularly you get catalogs from some companies. There is a reason they keep mailing them to you. The take away message, unless you have a large budget to run a full direct mail campaign that is ongoing and large enough to provide strong returns, you are probably better off using your limited resources on other marketing techniques.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

after using postcards for years- I realize how wasteful and stupid i've been. I took the advice of just giving out shirts- along with a flyer of the website in a poly bag. works better. I could have handed out 1000 shirts for as much as i've spent on postcards +plus people are finally wearing my shirts. =goal


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

I personally think throwing a classified add in the newspaper is cheap marketing. Being featured in the newspaper is another story. Direct mailing list, as well as direct promotion gifts such as tee shirts is the way I'm going. If you have a quality product that your demo would want to wear, why would they not wear it. Especially if its for free!

The success rate that you get from direct mailing, goes way beyond that simple post card. If everything about your brand is not on cue you are setting your self up for limited success.


----------



## theoperator78 (May 9, 2010)

OriginalShortees said:


> Better fitting clothes for men 5'8" and under.




Did it *HAVE* to be said, did it *HAVE* to be said!! I'm 5'8" and I think maybe you got something going there!

LOL!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

micromaui said:


> I could have handed out 1000 shirts for as much as i've spent on postcards +plus people are finally wearing my shirts. =goal


how can you predict size of the shirt? just an thought


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

just make a bunch of medium and large


----------

